# How do multiple Tivo's Work?



## Ridethevent (May 15, 2016)

I understand that with the bolt, which has 4 tuners, I can connect tivo minis and watch using one of the tuners on the bolt. 

Now, what happens when I have multiple Bolts? 
1.) If I had two bolts do I now have 8 tuners? 
2.) How does that affect my tivo service? Do I still pay just $12.50 per month, or do I have to pay double that at $25?

Thanks


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Ridethevent said:


> I understand that with the bolt, which has 4 tuners, I can connect tivo minis and watch using one of the tuners on the bolt.
> 
> Now, what happens when I have multiple Bolts?
> 1.) If I had two bolts do I now have 8 tuners?
> ...


each bolt needs service


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

You need service on both. It used to be putting Lifetime on the second unit was a no-brainer, but they're priced Lifetime through the roof - you'll need to decide what plan works best for you.

Each Bolt will be a standalone unit with 4 tuners. Each bolt will have its own season pass list, todo list, local recordings, etc.. From either Bolt you can browse the other Bolt's now playing list, and play shows.

Each Mini will have a single parent bolt, which it will borrow a tuner from as needed, and by default show it's Now Playing list. You can also view the other Bolts Now Playing list and watch shows from it.


----------



## Ridethevent (May 15, 2016)

Does it make sense to get an older model as my second unit with lifetime service, like a roamio or a premier? 

Will the guides look different than the bolt? Or are they the same software on each model?

How about skipmode? If i record using an older model that doesn't have skip mode but play it on my bolt that does, will i have the option to use it?

Will the older models be "slower" then the bolt? I love how fast and responsive it is.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The software is almost the same. The only major difference is the color palette. Roamio and Premiere boxes have a yellow/blue UI while the Bolt is silver/blue.

You wouldn't be happy with the performance of the Premiere. Roamio performance isn't as good as Bolt, but still pretty good. Most people are perfectly happy with the Roamio speed.

Right now SkipMode stays with the box. Minis can use SkipMode when watching programs from its host box, but it doesn't currently work between multiple DVRs.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Right now SkipMode stays with the box. Minis can use SkipMode when watching programs from its host box, but it doesn't currently work between multiple DVRs.


While the program with SM can not be moved and maintain SM, it can be streamed from a TiVo and SM works that way. I share programming load between two Roamios and there is no difference when watching programs on and from either box.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> While the program with SM can not be moved and maintain SM, it can be streamed from a TiVo and SM works that way. I share programming load between two Roamios and there is no difference when watching programs on and from either box.


Ya. I just set up a second Bolt yesterday. Testing this morning, skipmode works as follows:

I can skip shows on Bolt 1 watching from Bolt 1, Bolt 2, or a mini attached to Bolt 1, but not from a mini attached to Bolt 2.

I can skip shows on Bolt 2 watching from Bolt 2, Bolt 1, or a mini attached to Bolt 2, but not from a mini attached to Bolt 1.

Bolt 1 is on 2.6.1, Bolt 2 is on 2.5.9. Both minis are on 2.6.1.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> Ya. I just set up a second Bolt yesterday. Testing this morning, skipmode works as follows:
> 
> I can skip shows on Bolt 1 watching from Bolt 1, Bolt 2, or a mini attached to Bolt 1, but not from a mini attached to Bolt 2.
> 
> ...


For purpose of watching a SM enabled program, you could reassign the Mini. I'll bet that would work.

Update. I reassigned my v1 Mini on 20.5.9 and could see and play from either My Shows, including SM. Then I switched it back and it still worked.

My hosts are both basic Roamio boxes. Perhaps it's a Bolt issue.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Update. I reassigned my v1 Mini on 20.5.9 and could see and play from either My Shows, including SM. Then I switched it back and it still worked.
> 
> My hosts are both basic Roamio boxes. Perhaps it's a Bolt issue.


I think you're right. A Bolt issue.

Based on your post, I tried again. My v2 mini on 20.6.1 paired to Bolt 2 couldn't skip _SNL _recorded on Bolt 1. I paired the mini to Bolt 1 and it could skip. I then paired it back to Bolt 2, and it still couldn't skip.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That seems illogical. There must be an explanation.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve said:


> My v2 mini on 20.6.1 paired to Bolt 2 couldn't skip _SNL _recorded on Bolt 1. I paired the mini to Bolt 1 and it could skip. I then paired it back to Bolt 2, and it still couldn't skip.


Same issue with RC12 on both the servers and clients. Shows are labeled "Skip" in the playlist, but if the client isn't paired to that show's server, I can't skip.

No problem with Bolt <> Bolt skipping, however.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Steve said:


> Ya. I just set up a second Bolt yesterday. Testing this morning, skipmode works as follows:
> 
> I can skip shows on Bolt 1 watching from Bolt 1, Bolt 2, or a mini attached to Bolt 1, but not from a mini attached to Bolt 2.
> 
> ...


This is the same with Roamios and minis. It has been like this since the introduction of skipmode for me. I have a Roamio Basic and a Roamio Plus with 3 minis. The mini has to be connected to the host that recorded the content for skipmode to work. I reported to TiVo and they sent to the engineers as it was not intended to work this way. See below. TiVo said its a known bug, but no ETA for a fix, that was back in March. The only work around I have found is to change the host DVR on mini to the one with the recorded content so I can use skipmode. No issues from Roamio to Roamio.

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11278628&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

TivoJD said:


> This is the same with Roamios and minis.


Curious, did you try *JoeKustra*'s workaround above? Didn't work for my Bolts, but might might work for your Roamio's.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Steve said:


> Curious, did you try *JoeKustra*'s workaround above? Didn't work for my Bolts, but might might work for your Roamio's.


Yes, it doesn't work for me either. I have to change the mini host to the Roamio that recorded the show for it to be skipmode enabled.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TivoJD said:


> Yes, it doesn't work for me either. I have to change the mini host to the Roamio that recorded the show for it to be skipmode enabled.


I can't be sure this is a generic problem now. I tried, from a 20.6.1.RC12 v2 Mini to a 20.5.9 Roamio that was not the host and SM didn't work even though the icon was there. I used SNL, which could be a bad test. Previously I used something more normal.

Bottom line: it may not be consistent. Like SkipMode in general. But never a problem between two host boxes. I know some streaming "fixes" were done with the latest release.


----------

